# [solved] emerge @preserved-rebuild

## rrbs

Hallo,

sorry muss nochmal die Experten fragen. Ist das ok so? Glaube nicht.

Habe das erste mal "emerge @preserved-rebuild" benutzt.

```

zeus ~ # emerge @preserved-rebuild                                

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies                  ... done!          

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.14.3-r1::gentoo [3.12.0::gentoo] USE="-flickr%" 253 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.16.3:2::gentoo [3.12.1-r1:2::gentoo] USE="bluetooth colord cups gnome-online-accounts i18n networkmanager%* -debug -kerberos -v4l -wayland%" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 6,903 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]  net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.16.3-r1:0/1::gentoo [3.12.4:0/1::gentoo] USE="gnome introspection -debug -kerberos" 1,388 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.16.1::gentoo [3.12.2::gentoo] USE="{-test}" 423 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/wine-1.7.50::gentoo [1.7.33::gentoo] USE="X alsa cups fontconfig gecko jpeg lcms ldap mono mp3* ncurses nls opengl perl png prelink realtime run-exes ssl threads truetype udisks xcomposite* xml -capi -custom-cflags -dos -gphoto2 -gsm -gstreamer -netapi -odbc -openal -opencl -osmesa -oss -pcap -pipelight -pulseaudio -s3tc% -samba -scanner (-selinux) -staging% {-test} -v4l -vaapi% -xinerama" ABI_X86="32 64 (-x32)" LINGUAS="ar bg ca cs da de el en eo es fa fi fr he hi hr hu it ja ko lt ml nl or pa pl pt_BR ro ru sk sl sv te th tr uk wa zh_CN zh_TW -en_US -nb_NO -pt_PT -rm -sr_RS@cyrillic -sr_RS@latin" 137,867 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/opera-31.0.1889.174::gentoo [12.16_p1860-r1::gentoo] USE="(-gstreamer%*) (-gtk%*) (-kde%*) (-multilib%*)" LINGUAS="af az be bg bn ca%* cs da de el en_GB es%* fi fr fy gd hi hr hu id it ja kk ko lt lv mk ms nb nl nn pa pl pt_BR ro ru sk sr sv sw ta te th tr uk uz vi zh_CN zh_TW zu -en_US% -es_419% -fil% -fr_CA -me -pt_PT% (-ar%*) (-es_ES%) (-es_LA%) (-et%*) (-fa%*) (-he%*) (-ka%*) (-pt%*) (-tl%) (-ur%)" 40,994 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/acroread-9.5.5-r3::gentoo [9.5.5-r2::gentoo] USE="ldap -html -nsplugin" LINGUAS="ja ko zh_CN zh_TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.12.0::gentoo [4.11.2-r1::gentoo] USE="libnotify upower xklavier -debug -libcanberra -libinput%" 951 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-gfx/digikam-4.0.0:4::gentoo  USE="handbook thumbnails -addressbook (-aqua) -debug -doc -gphoto2 -mysql -nepomuk -themedesigner -video" LINGUAS="af ar az be bg bn br bs ca cs csb cy da de el en_GB eo es et eu fa fi fo fr fy ga gl ha he hi hr hsb hu id is it ja ka kk km ko ku lb lo lt lv mi mk mn ms mt nb nds ne nl nn nso oc pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru rw se sk sl sq sr ss sv ta te tg th tr tt uk uz ven vi wa xh zh_CN zh_HK zh_TW zu -sr@Latn -uz@cyrillic" 

[nomerge       ]  media-libs/libkface-4.0.0:4::gentoo  USE="(-aqua)" 

[nomerge       ]   media-libs/opencv-2.4.9:0/2.4::gentoo  USE="eigen gtk jpeg opengl openmp png python qt4 tiff -cuda -doc -examples -ffmpeg -gstreamer -ieee1394 (-ipp) -java -jpeg2k -opencl -openexr -pch -testprograms -threads -v4l -vtk -xine" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[nomerge       ]    x11-libs/gtkglext-1.2.0-r2::gentoo  USE="-debug" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]     x11-libs/pangox-compat-0.0.2-r1::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 262 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-3.12.0:2.0::gentoo  USE="accessibility bluetooth cdr classic cups extras" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.12.0:3.0::gentoo  USE="bluetooth cdr cups" 

[nomerge       ]   net-im/empathy-3.12.4::gentoo  USE="geoloc gnome map spell v4l -debug -gnome-online-accounts {-test}" 

[nomerge       ]    dev-libs/folks-0.9.7.1:0/25::gentoo  USE="bluetooth eds telepathy -debug -socialweb {-test} -tracker -utils -zeitgeist" 

[nomerge       ]     gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.12.11:0/49::gentoo  USE="gnome-online-accounts gtk introspection ipv6 ldap vala weather -api-doc-extras -kerberos {-test}" 

[nomerge       ]      dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.2:0/22::gentoo [0.14.3:0/13::gentoo] USE="gnome introspection -debug -static-libs {-test%} -vala" 

[nomerge       ]       net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.16.3-r1:0/1::gentoo [3.12.4:0/1::gentoo] USE="gnome introspection -debug -kerberos" 

[ebuild  NS    ]        net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.8.5:4/37::gentoo [2.4.4:3/25::gentoo] USE="(X) egl geoloc gstreamer introspection jit opengl spell webgl -coverage -doc -gles2 -libsecret {-test} (-wayland)" 10,211 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]  x11-wm/mutter-3.16.3::gentoo [3.12.2::gentoo] USE="introspection kms%* -debug {-test} -wayland%" 1,514 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.16.3::gentoo [3.12.2::gentoo] USE="colord cups policykit short-touchpad-timeout udev -debug -networkmanager% (-openrc-force) -smartcard {-test} -wayland% (-i18n%*) (-packagekit%)" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_4%* -python3_3%" 1,614 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.12.0:3.0::gentoo  USE="games shotwell tracker" 

[nomerge       ]  games-puzzle/quadrapassel-3.12.2::gentoo 

[nomerge       ]   media-libs/clutter-gtk-1.5.2:1.0::gentoo  USE="introspection -debug -examples" 

[ebuild     U  ]    media-libs/clutter-1.22.4:1.0::gentoo [1.18.2:1.0::gentoo] USE="X%* egl%* gtk introspection (-aqua) -debug -doc {-test} -wayland%" 5,187 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]     media-libs/cogl-1.20.0:1.0/20::gentoo [1.18.2:1.0/20::gentoo] USE="gles2* introspection kms%* opengl pango -debug -examples (-gstreamer) {-test} -wayland%" 1,631 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.12.0:3.0::gentoo  USE="games shotwell tracker" 

[nomerge       ]  games-board/gnome-chess-3.12.3::gentoo 

[ebuild   R    ]   virtual/glu-9.0-r1::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]    media-libs/glu-9.0.0-r1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 482 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-irc/hexchat-2.10.0-r1::gentoo  USE="dbus gtk ipv6 libnotify nls plugins spell ssl -libcanberra -libproxy -ntlm -perl -plugin-checksum -plugin-doat -plugin-fishlim -plugin-sysinfo -python -theme-manager" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[ebuild     U  ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1:2::gentoo [2.24.24:2::gentoo] USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 13,042 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]   gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.10:2::gentoo [2.40.2-r1:2::gentoo] USE="introspection -tools -vala" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 511 KiB

[nomerge       ] rox-base/rox-2.10-r1::gentoo  USE="svg video" 

[nomerge       ]  rox-extra/videothumbnail-0.1.14::gentoo 

[nomerge       ]   media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20130729::gentoo  USE="X alsa bindist cdio dts dvd enca encode gif iconv ipv6 jpeg libass mad mmx mng network opengl osdmenu png sdl shm sse sse2 truetype unicode vorbis xscreensaver xv -3dnow -3dnowext -a52 -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -bidi -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -dvdnav -faac -faad -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gsm -jack -joystick -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -live -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp3 -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -rar -rtc -rtmp -samba (-selinux) -speex -ssse3 -tga -theora -toolame -tremor -twolame -v4l -vdpau (-vidix) -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="mga s3virge tdfx" 

[ebuild   R    ]    virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-sound/grip-3.3.1-r3::gentoo  USE="nls vorbis" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.5::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ]   x11-libs/pango-1.36.8::gentoo [1.36.5::gentoo] USE="X introspection -debug" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 1,010 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]    x11-libs/cairo-1.14.2::gentoo [1.12.16-r3::gentoo] USE="X glib opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug (-directfb) (-gles2) -static-libs -valgrind -xlib-xcb (-drm%) (-gallium%) (-legacy-drivers%) (-lto%*) (-openvg%) (-qt4%)" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 34,548 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]     media-libs/mesa-11.0.0_rc2::gentoo [10.2.4::gentoo] USE="bindist classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2* llvm nptl pax_kernel udev%* vdpau xa -d3d9% -debug -gles1 -opencl -openmax -osmesa -pic (-selinux) -vaapi% -wayland -xvmc (-openvg%) (-r600-llvm-compiler%)" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon (-freedreno) -i915* -i965* -ilo -intel* -nouveau* -r100* -r200* -r300* -r600* -radeonsi -vmware*" 7,082 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]      sys-devel/llvm-3.7.0:0/3.7.0::gentoo [3.4.2:0/3.4::gentoo] USE="libffi ncurses static-analyzer xml -clang -debug -doc -gold -libedit% -lldb% -multitarget -ocaml -python {-test} (-cmake%) (-udis86%)" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -pypy" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 14,331 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2::gentoo  USE="static-libs (-selinux)" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 772 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]  sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1:0/6::gentoo [5.9-r3:0/0::gentoo] USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -static-libs {-test%} -threads% -tinfo -trace" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 3,059 KiB

[nomerge       ] mate-base/mate-1.8.0::gentoo  USE="base extras themes (-bluetooth)" 

[nomerge       ]  mate-base/mate-session-manager-1.8.1-r1::gentoo  USE="gnome-keyring ipv6 -debug -systemd -upower" 

[nomerge       ]   x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.10::gentoo 

[ebuild     U  ]    x11-libs/gtk+-3.16.6:3::gentoo [3.12.2:3::gentoo] USE="X cups introspection (-aqua) -broadway% -cloudprint -colord -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -wayland -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 17,846 KiB

Total: 26 packages (20 upgrades, 1 in new slot, 5 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 301,870 KiB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1:0/6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

It might be possible to break this cycle

by applying the following change:

- sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1 (Change USE: -gpm)

Note that this change can be reverted, once the package has been installed.

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/libdrm:0

  (x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.54:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.34[video_cards_nouveau] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.10:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                

    >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.29[video_cards_intel] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.914:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                

    x11-libs/libdrm[libkms,video_cards_vmware] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-13.0.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

  (x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.64:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.64[video_cards_freedreno?,video_cards_nouveau?,video_cards_vmware?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (media-libs/mesa-11.0.0_rc2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

virtual/libudev:0

  (virtual/libudev-215:0/1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =virtual/libudev-215[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (virtual/udev-208-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                ^^^                                                                                                                               

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=virtual/libudev-215:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (media-libs/mesa-11.0.0_rc2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    =virtual/libudev-215-r1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (media-libs/mesa-11.0.0_rc2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-55.1:0/55::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2-r1:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.41:0/0.9.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

  (dev-libs/icu-52.1:0/52::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/52= required by (app-text/libebook-0.1.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    (and 9 more with the same problem)

dev-python/six:0

  (dev-python/six-1.9.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/six-1.4[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-)] required by (dev-python/unittest2-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

    dev-python/six[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-)] required by (dev-python/html5lib-0.999999:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

    >=dev-python/six-1.7.0[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-)] required by (dev-python/retrying-1.3.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

    >=dev-python/six-1.9[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-)] required by (dev-python/pip-7.1.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^               ^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

  (dev-python/six-1.7.3:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/six-1.4.1[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/cryptography-0.5.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    >=dev-python/six-1.5.2[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_pypy(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/pyopenssl-0.14:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    >=dev-python/six-1.5[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_pypy(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/python-dateutil-2.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

dev-libs/libgdata:0

  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.17.2:0/22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.15.2:0=[gnome] required by (net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.14.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                  ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                              

  (dev-libs/libgdata-0.14.3:0/13::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgdata-0.10:0/13= required by (mail-client/evolution-3.12.11:2.0/2.0::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^^                                                                                                           

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-python/requests:0

  (dev-python/requests-2.7.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/requests-2.7.0[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-)] required by (dev-python/pip-7.1.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

  (dev-python/requests-2.3.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/requests-1.2.1[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_pypy(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)] required by (dev-python/ssl-fetch-0.2.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- net-dialup/ppp-2.4.6-r3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Sergey Popov <pinkbyte@gentoo.org> (28 Aug 2014)

# Security mask, wrt bug #519650

# If your application is broken due to this mask,

# please file a separate bug report

- net-misc/tor-0.2.6.2_alpha-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Anthony G. Basile <blueness@gentoo.org> (28 Jan 2015)

# Its broken and we're waiting for fixes from upstream, bug #536196

```

Danke.Last edited by rrbs on Fri Sep 11, 2015 12:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

Hast Du das mal probiert:

```
sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1:0/6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

It might be possible to break this cycle

by applying the following change:

- sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1 (Change USE: -gpm)

Note that this change can be reverted, once the package has been installed.

```

uhai

----------

## rrbs

Danke, habs hinbekommen.

----------

